
Some of My Favorite Books about Programming | Viget Extend - zugumzug
http://www.viget.com/extend/some-of-my-favorite-books-about-programming/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Viget+Extend&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
zugumzug
I know this isn't a totally original idea (as he mentions in the blog entry)
but there seem to be a lot of folks newer to the filed on HN, like me, and I
thought this was helpful and interesting.

